# 1st raw chicken back - Does this look right? See video



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube - Puppy eating raw chicken

She has been chomping at the chicken back for about 20 minutes as I took the video.
Do I need to cut it? or remove the skin?
I'm a little nervous. She's a 5 month old puppy, about 30 lbs.
She is 40 minutes into eating at it right now.,..
THanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I really have no idea if that's ok to chomp on it that long, but that sure is an adorable puppy and she seems to be having a great time with the chicken back.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She doesn't appear distressed and she is not a tiny pup. She will figure out how to crunch right through that back really soon. My shelties even go through back easily now. Though if you will feel better my 80 pound, 10 year old male collie took about half an hour to eat a chicken leg when he first started now he rips right through just about anything.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I suppose that does make me feel better.... thanks.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

She is eating perfectly normal. Keep the good job.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

looks fine to me, and its adorable! :smile:


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good to me too! What a cutie. 1st time I gave my 65 lb dog a turkey neck it took her 20 mins....2nd time 1/2 that...and now its gone in probably under 5.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Well you all are a constant source of encouragement.
After 3 trips outside during the night with runny stools, I fed her raw wings this morning, then the chicken back tonight.
She just looked like she was chewing so much - I was just unsure.
Thanks for looking and for the support.
so... another back in the morning??
Should i remove some skin? or cut it up?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks totally normal to me, and OH MY GOSH what a cuuuute puppy!
Puppies generally take a long time at first, but they get the hang of it after a few meals. If you really want to speed the process up, you CAN crush it with a kitchen mallet or hammer to help crush the bones at first and then crush less and less. I've never done this with my puppies- even though it takes them a long time, they get it eventually. 
Did I mention that's a cute puppy?! lol


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

you're too kind! She was a bit of a rescue situation and it was love at first sight!
She supposed to be Aussie/Blue Heeler mix - but who knows??
so breaking the bones is a good idea - but I'm not in a hurry for her to eat - so if everyone thinks she's doing fine, I'll just let her work through it.
She seemed to struggle with the skin so much - like she was chewing bubble gum! I may remove some of the chewier skin pieces... like that flap-thingy.
Thanks!
ps - love your babies pics...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

ADORABLE. The chewing looks great to me. It's good for her teeth and gums too, don't worry about it. :] I am in love with dogs that have her coloring.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Well HI Austin, TX! and hook'em.
thanks for the nod of support...


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

How cute!!! It looks like she is really enjoying herself!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

She is doing just fine keep it going.

I did the same as you and after 10 minutes of my 10 w/o pup eating a chicken drummi I got out the camera and videoed it ( YouTube - CIMG0162.AVI ). In total it took her just under an hour to eat it, the second day it was 40 minutes and by the end of the first week she was munching through them like nobodies business. 

I did not break any of the bones for her at all and I have just let her work away at them. At the end of the day if she did not chew the food she would need more chew things 

Yours is a beauty of a pup


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine are a couple of months into eating raw and we have both small and big dogs. I have been cutting the flap of skin or fat off the sides of the chicken backs since we started feeding raw. Maybe I don't need too. Mine all crunch through the bones without difficulty but sometimes the little dogs have trouble with the skin. They have trouble tearing it apart so I cut through the skin in several places for them but leave it on so they are still eating the skin.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RaisingWolves said:


> How cute!!! It looks like she is really enjoying herself!


that's exactly what i was thinking....if it looks like she's kind of working at it....she is....good for her gums, teeth, jaw and neck muscles...

and she's learning how to eat properly at a young age......yay for her....: )


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ringoratter said:


> Mine are a couple of months into eating raw and we have both small and big dogs. I have been cutting the flap of skin or fat off the sides of the chicken backs since we started feeding raw. Maybe I don't need too. Mine all crunch through the bones without difficulty but sometimes the little dogs have trouble with the skin. They have trouble tearing it apart so I cut through the skin in several places for them but leave it on so they are still eating the skin.


pretty soon, you'll be able to stop doing that..as they get better and better at it and stronger..they need to work....it's good for them....: )


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

too Cute! Aren't puppies the best!?
Thanks for the personal account. 
to EternalStudent:
What breed is your pup? The markings are very similar to mine.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks to all for viewing and supporting.
And you are right - she did make quicker work of the back this morning. But I did cut off some of that extra skin. I also gave her a wing. It took her about 35 minutes to consume both. The chewing and crunching and suddenly they were gone?!!

I haven't been able to get a close check on what comes out - she's kind of private about that...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

puppies are indeed just about the best.

She is a rotti and I have to say from your avatar I thought yours was as well. 

I agree with cavepaws that these markings are fantastic


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> puppies are indeed just about the best.
> 
> She is a rotti and I have to say from your avatar I thought yours was as well.
> 
> I agree with cavepaws that these markings are fantastic


That is interesting. People often ask me if she is a Rotti - like I said, her breeding is suspect! I am beginning to wonder if there is Rotti in her.
She is broad-chested like a Rotti, but I believe she will be more slim overall. 
Your puppy is beautiful - a vision of health in the video! I hope to get ours there soon...


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2011)

Kimber,
There is definitely some Rottie in that puppy. As a matter of fact, she looks like more Rottie than anything else. Beautiful puppy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you could, if you were so inclined, get a DNA test. They are pretty cheap these days. But I also think alot of them aren't very accurate - I had a friend with an obvious beagle mix, she sent in the sample (without a photo) and they told her she had some kind of rare European mountain dog. No mention of beagle at all.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I think she does look like some portion of rotti. Personally I also think she looks great and I would not care what she is. She will be a great dog whatever. I have found with a lot of people if they think they have some rotti cross they start getting all worried over what there dog will turn into :-(

Enjoy her  and watching her munch on the raw.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> . I I have found with a lot of people if they think they have some rotti cross they start getting all worried over what there dog will turn into :-(
> 
> Enjoy her  and watching her munch on the raw.


You know ES, I have to agree with you there. It had crossed my mind that they 'didn't mention' the Rott - for fear we wouldn't take her. I got her from a woman who said they were her niece's. A friend of a friend type thing, looking for a home. It was a Sunday and they were going to the pound the next day. 
I probably won't do the DNA test - as you say, not always reliable. We think she is smart and loveable, (and a bit protective of her home) - so that is enough for us!


----------

